# Suse Linux 10 (Server) Problem



## DonMarkeZ (27. Mai 2006)

Hi,
mein Problem: Ich habe mir einen Server zusammengezimmert, der auch gut läuft ! Habe mir dort alles was ich brauche drauf installiert und läuft auch alles soweit einwandfrei. Nur leider ist es halt so, dass ich von meinem Root-Server es so gewohnt bin, dass ich eine feste IP-Adresse habe. Meine Frage nun: Wie ist es möglich oder ist es überhaupt möglich eine feste IP-Adresse einem Linux Server zuzuweisen und wenn ja wie ? Wenn dies geht, kann ich dann auch auf den Server über das Internet zugreifen (Server ist hinter einer FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7050) ? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, da ich mich vorher eigentlich nie mit diesem Thema beschäftigt habe 
MfG


----------



## Flex (27. Mai 2006)

Wie wärs mit dynDNS?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2006)

Du solltest im Yast Deiner Netzwerkkarte eine fest IP verpassen koennen. Du solltest dann natuerlich dafuer sorgen, dass diese nicht im DHCP-Pool des Routers ist und somit nicht an einen anderen Rechner vergeben werden kann.
Weiterhin wirst Du ein Port-Forwarding vom Router zum Linux-Server benoetigen damit auch vom Internet auf den/die gewuenschten Port(s) zugegriffen werden kann.
Das von [Flex] erwaehnte DynDNS kannst Du dann dazu nutzen, dass Dein Server ueber einen einfach recht einfach zu merkenden Hostnamen zu erreichen ist anstatt ueber eine IP welche sich auch noch bei jeder Einwahl aendert.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (27. Mai 2006)

Ja habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, nur deshalb hatte ich den dezenten Hinweis geschrieben, dass der Server hinter einer FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7050 steht. Die Fritzbox ist / sollte zwar über diese DynDNS Adresse ereichbar sein, aber wie kann ich das zum Server schicken ?
MfG

Edit:
@Dennis:
Danke für die Tipps, nur wie mache ich ein Port-Forwarding ? Mit sowas hab ich mich noch nie beschäftigt, deshalb weiß ich davon rein garnix ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2006)

Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen da ich Deinen Router nicht kenne. Und alle Router sind da etwas anders. Am besten schaust Du mal in die Anleitung oder wuehlst Dich durch die Menues. Normalerweise solltest Du es unter dem Namen Port-Forwarding finden koennen, alternativ vielleicht unter der Bezeichnung NAT.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (27. Mai 2006)

Ich find das leider nicht, weder NAT noch IP-forwarding......dabei such ich mir hier einen ab


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2006)

Wie gesagt, ich kann Dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen da ich Deinen Router nicht kenne. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch jemand der das Ding kennt. Aber eigentlich sollte sowas auch im Handbuch zu finden sein, oder mal beim Hersteller auf der Website schauen.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du solltest dann natuerlich dafuer sorgen, dass diese nicht im DHCP-Pool des Routers ist und somit nicht an einen anderen Rechner vergeben werden kann.


Prinzipiell stimmt es..... es gibt allerdings auch Router wo man eine IP aus dem DHCP-Pool an eine bestimmte MAC-Adresse binden kann (nennt sich Static DHCP).

Schaue mal auf der FRITZ!Box im Menü unter "Internet", dort ist ein Untermenü "Portfreigabe". 
Per default ist dort auch schon eine Weiterleitung für "HTTP-Server" vorkonfiguriert, Du musst sie nur aktivieren und zuvor ggf. die dort stehende IP in die IP Deines Servers umändern.

Für DynDNS.org findest Du unter "Internet" --> "Dynamic DNS" im Auswahlmenü einen Eintrag "dyndns.org".
Dort trägst Du Deine Zugangsdaten von DynDNS.org ein und setzt oben das Häckchen zum aktivieren.

Natürlich darfst Du nicht vergessen jedesmal auf "Übernehmen" zu klicken..... evtl. macht die FRITZ!Box auch einen reboot.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Um an "Dynamic DNS" zu kommen, musst Du zuerst unter "System" --> "Ansicht" die Expertenansicht aktivieren.
[/edit]


----------



## DonMarkeZ (27. Mai 2006)

Danke ! Werde es gleich ausprobieren ^^

Hat leider auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht  Ich will doch nur nen GameServer drüber laufen lassen....und noch andere Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Mai 2006)

Ich bin von einem Webserver ausgegangen. 
Für andere Dienste (z.b einen Gameserver) musst Du natürlich die Ports und ggf. das Protokoll (z.b. TCP oder UDP) entsprechend angeben.
Dazu kannst Du unten bei der Portfreigabe auch auf "Neue Portfreigabe" klicken, auf der darauf folgenden Seite wählst Du "Andere Anwendungen" aus, dann kannst Du auch benutzerdefinierte Portfreigaben hinzufügen.

[edit]
DHCP hast Du aber deaktiviert?
Ich persönlich mag DHCP nicht..... da muss der Router immer erst gucken wo er die Packete evtl. hinschicken kann..... nur dumm wenn es im Netzwerk mehrere Rechner mit dem gleichem Dienst gibt. 

Die FRITZ!Box scheint auch nicht dazu in der Lage zu sein eine IP Adresse an eine bestimmte MAC Adresse zu binden...... zumindest finde ich dazu nichts.
[/edit]

[edit]
Zum Handbuch muss ich sagen dass die gedruckte Version eh für die Tonne ist.
Aber selbst das 130 seitige PDF ist alles andere als nützlich.
Das einzige was dort halbwegs ausführlich erklärt wird, sind die Dinge die sich rund ums telefonieren drehen.
DynDNS? Fehlanzeige.
Portfreigabe? Fehlanzeige.
Internetverbindung einrichten? Gerade mal 3 (unbebilderte) Seiten.
Sowas nenne ich "hausfrauen*un*freundlich". ^^
[/edit]


----------



## DonMarkeZ (28. Mai 2006)

Hi,
habe alles so eingestellt wie es für einen CS 1.6 Server seien sollte bezüglich der Portfreigaben, leider finde ich den Server immer noch nicht  Obwohl ich auch die _Exposed Host_ Funktion für den Server aktiviert habe (Die Firewall der Fritz!Box ist zu der angegebenen IP nicht wirksam).


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Mai 2006)

Exposed Host solltest Du ganz schnell wieder deaktivieren.
Zum (kurzzeitigem) testen ist es OK wenn Du ihn aktivierst, aber ansonsten hat er deaktiviert zu sein.
Aber dass sollte ja hoffentlich klar sein. 

Zum CS Dienst selbst kann ich nichts sagen (ich halte mich von (fast) allem was irgendwie mit Games zu tun hat mit erfolg zurück  ).
Ich kann Dir also nicht sagen ob bei dem Dienst noch irgend etwas an der Konfiguration gemacht werden muss..... dass hat dann aber nichts mit dem Router zu tun.

Ist denn überhaupt irgend ein Dienst (z.b. Apache, FTP usw.) erreichbar?
Hast Du auch versucht den Server über Deine externe IP zu erreichen? (könnte ja sein dass beim DynDNS noch irgendwas nicht hinhaut)
Sind die Dienste denn zumindest im Intranet verfügbar? (also über Deine interne IP)

Auch wenn die FRITZ!Box Loopback unterstützt (Du kannst Deinen Server also auch von intern mit Deiner externen IP oder DynDNS Adresse erreichen..... wenn Du online bist), würde ich trotzdem mal einen Kumpel oder so fragen ob er Zugriff auf den Server hat.
Könnte ja schliesslich sein dass z.b. die Firmware ein Bug hat.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (28. Mai 2006)

Ne das Intranet geht auch nicht...leider. Ich hatte versucht den TeamSpeak Server über das intranet zu erreichen bzw. den SAMBA Server. Leider erfolglos. Das mit der DynDNS Adresse sollte eigentlich funktionieren, ausser ich habe da etwas falsch eingestellt. Da ich aber versucht hatte über das Intranet, mit der von der Fritzbox vergebenen IP-Adresse, den TS Server zu erreichen steh ich weiterhin im Dunkeln wieso dort keine Daten ankommen bzw. keine Daten zurückgeschickt werden.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Mai 2006)

Also wenn der Server selbst über das Intranet nicht erreichbar ist, dann brauchst Du Dir um den Router sowieso keine Gedanken zu machen.
Dann liegt das Problem nämlich schon irgendwo am Server.
Lässt sich der Server denn zumindest anpingen?

"von der Fritzbox vergebene IP-Adresse"?
Demnach hast Du auf der FRITZ!Box DHCP aktiviert?
Evtl. könnte dass schon ein Problem sein.
In den Fall würde ich dem Server eine feste IP zuweisen, diese darf aber nicht aus dem DHCP Bereich (wenn Du die IP der FRITZ!Box nicht geändert hast ist es 192.168.178.20 bis 192.168.178.200) der FRITZ!Box sein.
Als Gateway und DNS gibst Du die IP der FRITZ!Box (Standard: 192.168.178.1) an.
Subnetzmask sollte 255.255.255.0 sein.
Für externe Zugriffe dann noch die Portweiterleitung auf die fest zugewiesene IP einrichten.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (29. Mai 2006)

Also das mit dem DHCP habe ich schonmal deaktiviert. Pingen klappt auch ohne weiteres ! Nur leider komm ich mit dem Server jetz nicht mehr ins Internet;komme aber auf das Fritz!Box Webinterface! Allerdings hat das mit der festen IP nich so ganz geklappt, denn immer wenn ich eine andere z.B. 192.168.178.999 eingegeben habe, hat mir das System gesagt, dass dies eine ungültige IP wäre.
Gruss

Edit:
Internet geht wieder habe ausversehen ein falsches Gateway eingetragen ^^

EDIT:
ok alles scheint zu klappen. Nur der Schein trügt ! Denn der SAMBA fragt immer nach nem Passwort obwohl keins eingestellt ist und übers intranet bekomm ich immer noch keine Verbindung zum Server hin (Habe das mit einem Teamspeak Server getestet). Ich weiß so langsam echt nich mehr was ich noch machen soll


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Mai 2006)

999 ist kein gültiger Wert für eine IP..... max. 255.
Jedoch sind anscheinend bei der FRITZ!Box bestimmte IP's für irgendwelche Dienste in der FRITZ!Box selbst reserviert.
Ausgehen von der Standard IP stehen Dir bei aktiviertem DHCP daher die IP's 192.168.178.2 bis 192.168.178.19 und 192.168.178.201 bis 192.168.178.250 zum vergeben einer festen IP zur Verfügung.

Bei deaktiviertem DHCP stehen Dir die IP's 192.168.178.2 bis 192.168.178.250 zur Verfügung.

Wenn Du unterschiedliche IP-Netzwerke routen willst, wird es sogar noch komplizierter. ^^


----------



## DonMarkeZ (29. Mai 2006)

Ich versteh ja jetz schon nichts mehr  Wie muss ich das denn jetz einstellen damit ich mal auf bestimmte Ports zugreifen kann ->Gameserver geht nicht aber der SAMBA scheint ja zu funktionieren sonst wäre der ja nicht im Netzwerk drin.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Mai 2006)

Für interne Zugriffe brauchst Du am Router eigentlich nichts einstellen.
Für externe Zugriffe musst Du die Ports auf denen der jeweilige Dienst läuft, am Router zum Server weiterleiten.
Nur nützt es Dir nichts, so lange der jeweilige Dienst nicht entsprechend konfiguriert ist (was bei Dir anscheinend der Fall ist).
Da kann ich Dir aber auch nicht weiter helfen.
Es gibt doch bestimmt Foren die sich speziell mit CS und/oder TS Servern befassen?!


----------

